# Racist Or Within Reason?



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> PHOENIX - Gov. Jan Brewer of Arizona signed the nation's toughest bill on illegal immigration into law on Friday. Its aim is to identify, prosecute and deport illegal immigrants.
> 
> The move unleashed immediate protests and reignited the divisive battle over immigration reform nationally.
> 
> Even before she signed the bill at an afternoon news conference here, President Obama strongly criticized it.


Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/24/us/politics/24immig.html

I really dont know much but this, but it caught my interests because I first heard that a lot of MLB players are going to boycott the MLB All Star game next year because of it.

What do you think?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

absolutely within reason. many people immigrant within the laws and contribute to society. why should others get a free ride?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i wouldnt say the law is racist but it is gonna cause a lot of profiling, personally i disagree with it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Why would this be concidered racist?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

When you target somebody for nothing other than what they look like that is racist. But then again this is Arizona the same state that refused to honor MLK's birthday as a holiday







Arizona....I hope the mexicans riot


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i fail to understand how this law could possibly considered racist. the law states that it's illegal to be in the state illegally. it doesn't specify race at all. it's just as illegal to be an alien from france as it is to be from mexico. any LEO that encounters someone who's in this country that can't speak the native language can use this to ask for ID, regardless of race.

arizona has hundreds of thousands of illegal immigrants that it has to deal with. the federal government has for YEARS refused to deal with the border. this is causing huge problems within the border states. how many news stories have we seen where people are kidnapped or killed? sh*t is bad down there, in some places. if the proper level of government would live up to its responsibility, this wouldn't have had to happen.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

They're not going around stopping random white people to see if they're here illegally this law was specifically passed to target mexicans.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont think its racist, but I think its going to lead to profiling. Who knows. They say it will lead to profiling, however, if I was in this country from another country, I would just carry my paperwork and not worry about it. I kinda dont see why its a huge deal.



CuzIsaidSo said:


> They're not going around stopping random white people to see if they're here illegally this law was specifically passed to target mexicans.


they arent randomly stopping anyone.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THERE TAKIN R JAWBZZZ

fuckin cracka ass racists.. if it wasnt damn near impossible for people to come to america legally to get a better life people wouldnt have to come in illegally. 90% of the mexicans only do jobs that the white man doesnt want to do anyway and for a hell of a lot cheaper than you would have to pay an american... i dont see the problem


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Trigga said:


> DEY TOOK R JABZZZ


haha, fixed.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not random they know exactly who they're going to stop...mexicans

America is a nation of immigrants..when irish,german,italian ect...were immigrating here it was ok but as soon as it's some brown people it's a problem


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

actually when us irish came there were many player-haters.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> It's not random they know exactly who they're going to stop...mexicans
> 
> America is a nation of immigrants..when irish,german,italian ect...were immigrating here it was ok but as soon as it's some brown people it's a problem


History tells us that those irish, german, and italian immigrants came here LEGALLY. Our country at that time needed the population to expand west. Like nick G said, even when those people came, there was still discrimination. For example, I'm sure most of us have watched Titanic.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

It's avatars like yours that make ignorant Americans look like idiots


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I completely agree with it, Diddye is very correct, When i get pulled over im expected to have a drivers license or give a SS number so i can be identified, If they want to be here they need to be able to do the same, Just my 2 cents









cuzisaidso your from RI you dont see very many "if any" impact from illegals in your area.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The neighborhood I live in is prob 40% mexicans right now there are about 30-40 mexicans in the park across the street playing soccer...Most Mexicans are good people who work their ass off and mind their business


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes and i completely agree but they need to pay taxes

and speak english


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally...I dont see what the big deal is. Who cares if you are white, black, mexican....if you are a legal citizen then you flash your ID and go on your way. Whats the problem? I would offer to be stopped daily and asked for my ID if it would help clean up the problem of illegals in this country. Go ahead and card me for every purchase I make...I dont care&#8230;.it didn&#146;t bother me when I bought beer&#8230;.it wouldn&#146;t bother me if I go in and buy a steak. Its an extra 3 seconds from my day. I really get tired of people screaming about how this is racist or we are violating peoples rights. If you made people show ID for every single purchase they made&#8230;problem solved.

And really&#8230;what the f*ck is profiling? If a white guy robs a bank you think they should request ID from every black guy that is standing around? If the &#147;suspect&#148; is of a certain heritage&#8230;why would you not concentrate all your efforts on people of that heritage? In this case&#8230;99.9999% of illegals in states that border Mexico are from Mexico. We waste so much time and energy in an effort to not offend anyone it makes no sense. If you are looking for a drunk driver&#8230;pull over the guy that is swerving&#8230;if you are looking for an illegal&#8230;.ask for ID from the guy that doesn&#146;t speak English or speaks with an accent. If 99% of those happen to be of Mexican decent...is that profiling or is that just common sense?

And for those that feel we would be loosing our greatest resource for cheap labor you are crazy....our greatest resource for cheap labor is sitting in a jail cell or sitting on the couch collecting welfare. The first has no choice if they want to work or not...and the second...if they are physically and mentally able to work....would not get a penny of public assistance without joining the Public Workforce...which each state would contract out to do all the jobs currently being preformed by illegals.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

OMG for once i agree with GG









Watch out GG the Sackless Reputation Destroyers are out


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

The humour in this is it might cause huge economic problems in the agriculture and manufacturing sectors. Lets see who will win out - Economic interests or Justice interests. I could take a guess. I bet you it's tweaked or repealed within 2 years.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with most of the posters above...Nobody has a problem with good, honest, hard-working, taxpaying citizens in this country regardless of origin, race, sex, creed, nationality and yes, sexual orientation..and yes, the vast majority of our ancestors came from the Old World (English, German, Dutch, French, Greeks, Jews, Italians, Spanish, etc, etc!!)...They also came here to work hard and make a good living and lifestyle for themselves (most of which did accomplish that)...*NEVER* once did they ask for handouts, and/or government assistance...Getting back to the point and to sum things up and put a pretty little bow on it..Living in this great country of ours is a privilege and an honor, not a right..There are certain measures in place (immigration bills and so forth) to prevent that privilege and honor being abused!

@CuzIsaidso,
Man, I understand how you feel and understand your trepidation with the law and especially cops..However, you being an African-American, should understand full well the negative impacts of racial stereotypes..the only way for the stereotypes to be broken, fixed and abolished once and for all is by doing things the right way, do things the way other people do them, to have the same standards, same level of expectations, and not to portray oneself as a rebellious, ungrateful degenerate who doesn't appreciate how good we actually have it.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm so sick of hearing all this babble of racism crap. I live in america, protected by law officials appointed....and if they wanna stop ANYONE THEY WANT TO, let them....stop fuc#ing crying about the same old bs. and to quote another south park line...."if you don't like it, u can get out"


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

by the way, Im not 100% sure why its racist, that just what Ive been reading on the subject...which is very little.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Its not racist, if you arent here illegally you dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The weird thing is that hundreds of thousands of illegals march in OUR country demanding to change OUR laws. Since when did the interests of other nationals trump our own?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What I found funny about that article was the Mexican ambassador was afraid how this would impact his people.....well since he isnt a US citizen...I hope it does effect his people that are living in this country illegally.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

What mexicans don't understand is that the more they push illegal immigration, the worse it is for their country. What does it say about your country if the vast majority of healthy, able body working people 15-50 years of age are in the US? Instead of improving Mexico, they're laboring in the states. No wonder that country is backwards. There may not be many jobs but I wouldn't expect many jobs if there isn't a market to sell to. Think of it this way...its like Mexico is importing all their needs(money being sent from the US to Mexican families) instead of exporting goods and services. Look how smart China is by selling us cheap products produced by cheap labor. The trade imbalance is lopsided. They complain about "splitting families" when the father or mother left their family to work in the US.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like, 
GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE 
Or
TYRONE, TYRESE, ANTAWN, and DWAYNE

Just my 2 cents...I think mr jefferson would be turing over in his grave to see what has become.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Actually, I really think the founding fathers would laugh in your face for what you just said...but Im no American history. Hard for me to imagine the champions of individual freedom saying that some people are worth less than others becaue of skin colour/name.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Good they don't ask for papers in this forum....







you might think im an illegal forist. hahaha, Personally I couldn't care less about the mentioned law, your country is free to make all the laws that your country thinks you guys need to be better, as a foreigner I cannot find fault with that.

What is sad is that our country mexico, has been ruled by a group of motha fokas sons of whores corrupted politic groups and wealthy social classes, the latter arent the same as the wealthy classes in USA who pay good wages, here what they think is to pay their work force just the necessary not to die of starvation, mexican high classes just care about getting their pockets full without leaving anything to the work force and the government is just worried about power and money... how would you explain that the richest man in the world, Carlos Slim is Mexican, while millios of mexicans go to your coiuntry illegally to work???....


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Im not quite sure what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm all for it, if this is going to help give Americans jobs awesome. On the news this morning they were debating this, it was 50/50. The ones against it say they shouldn’t be deported they should be helped in becoming an legal American. I think if you sneak into this country illegally you shouldn’t be allowed back but this is coming from someone who’s family has been personally affected by this horrible economy. So my view is going to be allot harsher.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

nilocg said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Im not quite sure what that is supposed to mean.
[/quote]

It means exactly what it says..no more no less....I hear to often how bad white people are to other races....and I personally think there has been a reverse racism against us whites....and I'm sayin this country was founded by a room of WHITES. so to knock how white people do anything is absurd. I hear crys of racism to often, and it bothers me...the names were examples to be funny...obviously didn't go over well....but alls the same to me..(and I'm no history major) I just feel its pathetic how my people will be minorities bc the uneducated, unemployed, bastards are having more kids than they kno wut to do with, and takes money out of my checks to pay for them fucks.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Im not quite sure what that is supposed to mean.
[/quote]

It means exactly what it says..no more no less....I hear to often how bad white people are to other races....and I personally think there has been a reverse racism against us whites....and I'm sayin this country was founded by a room of WHITES. so to knock how white people do anything is absurd. I hear crys of racism to often, and it bothers me...the names were examples to be funny...obviously didn't go over well....but alls the same to me..(and I'm no history major) I just feel its pathetic how my people will be minorities bc the uneducated, unemployed, bastards are having more kids than they kno wut to do with, and takes money out of my checks to pay for them fucks.
[/quote]

I feel the same way i paid 30K last year only got 3K back. So i paid in 25K granted some goes to a good cause firemen,police,ect... but the fact that some went to people like my Sister that prefers to stay on WIC and not work makes me so mad i could spit bullets.









Grammar Edit *Paid in 30k*

27k

Went out


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a somewhat reasonable solution, but they're still missing the one thing that would really make a difference--PUNISH THE PEOPLE THAT HIRE THEM!!!! 
Minimum of one year in jail for each illegal worker you knowingly hire. If they can't get jobs, they'll leave on their own and save us the trouble of rounding them up. 
Also, police the border. Easy way of doing this--all members of the National Guard have to report for active duty 2 weeks out of the year right? Increase that to three, with the third week not having to be served concurrently. They spend 2 weeks training and 1 week walking/driving/otherwise patroling the border. Instant force of thousands of trained border guards. The cost of paying them for that extra week would be more then offset by the billions of dollars we'll save not having the scumbags around.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> Good they don't ask for papers in this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly your right. Mexico can have so much going for it. Natural resources, hard working citizens, lots of land, population, temperate climate, relative peace...but gets screwed by horrible leadership. My Mexican friends tell me whenever a president leaves office, their audits find that they stole from the gov't. Drug lords rule stronger then the local gov't. Its up to the people to make a change-which can't happen when the best are working in the US.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Certainly sounds like a racist viewpoint to me. I would like to stop illegals from leaching of the tit of the working class in this country....and that working class consists of a multitude of races. To make a statement like whites founded this country is ignorant....there were people here long before whites ever landed on its shores...and although I believe they are still classified as Caucasian....I dont think they would be considered white by your definition. This is not a race problem in my view...it is an economic problem in this country that is being subsidized by illegal aliens. I agree completely that we should punish corporations for hiring illegals...but not by prison....you hit them in the wallet. A $50k fine for every illegal working found in your employment would work.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> Good they don't ask for papers in this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly your right. Mexico can have so much going for it. Natural resources, hard working citizens, lots of land, population, temperate climate, relative peace...but gets screwed by horrible leadership. My Mexican friends tell me whenever a president leaves office, their audits find that they stole from the gov't. Drug lords rule stronger then the local gov't. Its up to the people to make a change-which can't happen when the best are working in the US.
[/quote]

The fact of the matter is that us middle class hard working honest Mexican citizens live as if we were kidnapped, yes kidnapped by the politicians and their political parties, kidnapped by about 100 families who can be counted among the richest of the world, whose huge fortunes continue growing under the the complicity of a corrupted government, kidnapped by the drug cartels. The government of Mexico has been so corrupted and has stolen so much money from our country that Pemex the only one Oil company existing in Mexico is "broken", I wonder how a monopolic oil company can be broken in the middle of a boom in the industry?.

Mexico could be a world power and could form a really important ecomomic block along with USA and Canada to face the rest of the world, together we could be invencible however our leadership is so poor, so little, so corrupted that the future of Mexico is uncertain, part of the workforce is leaving the country, escaping from lack of oportunities, escaping from crime, corruption and a lousy government and sadly we dont see this is gonna change in the near futute for politician's only concern is to get the power, take as much as they can get just as long as they can and that's it, the wellfare of the population and the future of the country is not important to them.

As you see we face huge problems down here and to tell true we don't give a damn about the law you mention, I find both, laughable and extremely annoying at the same time when our god damned politicians find fault with foreing affairs like your law, saying to the media in Mexico that it is a racist law when they are the reason why mexican citizens have to go to USA to make the life they cannot find in their own country because of the politicians themselves.

By the way, voted reasonable, that's your country and that's your right to create any law you consider is gonna help to the welfare of your people.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Certainly sounds like a racist viewpoint to me. I would like to stop illegals from leaching of the tit of the working class in this country....and that working class consists of a multitude of races. To make a statement like whites founded this country is ignorant....there were people here long before whites ever landed on its shores...and although I believe they are still classified as Caucasian....I dont think they would be considered white by your definition. This is not a race problem in my view...it is an economic problem in this country that is being subsidized by illegal aliens. I agree completely that we should punish corporations for hiring illegals...but not by prison....you hit them in the wallet. A $50k fine for every illegal working found in your employment would work.
[/quote]

Sorry gg to sound like that....as my ill humor sometimes seems rude and "ignorant." I agree, it absolutely is an economic problem, hence my anger toward it...I see often reasons for me to be the way I am, but ultimatley I was referring to how our country was founded on capitalism and now it seems the working class is being punished. That's what I meant with the jefferson rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

by the way good ol tom and george didnt find this country.. they just killed everybody else that lived here and called it theres


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Actually, I really think the founding fathers would laugh in your face for what you just said...but Im no American history. Hard for me to imagine the champions of individual freedom saying that some people are worth less than others becaue of skin colour/name.
[/quote]
x2


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You Americans seem to think that the world revolves around you. There are billions of people on this planet and guess what? Some will end up in the part of the world that you f*cking share not own. Like telling birds they cant migrate.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Its that attitude that makes us the only superpower, I believe my country is the best out there.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought the US believed in going into different countries when they need something why cant the Mexicans go in as well. Your own government does it and is still doing it and will continue to do so.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I also Stop many geese every year from migrating


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Its that attitude that makes us the only superpower, I believe my country is the best out there.


That's true, this is the USA moment, just remember even the once mighty Rome felt down...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Its that attitude that makes us the only superpower, I believe my country is the best out there.


Excellent. You believe your country is the best simply because you were born in it. Your just like every other American, one day your nation will be brought to its knees. Your country is responsible for too many evil deeds and one day every nation that the US has violated will ban together and seek justice.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If we fall it will be from within, I personally believe we have to much government.

I served in the navy, ive seem many other countrys and wouldnt give to 2 cents for any of them. I like my right to free speach and right to bear arms


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont care how you guys fall as long as you FALL in my lifetime and I get to see it and smile.

I hope you guys crumble for every mutated baby in Hiroshima.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Danny no one has ever brought a fight to our soil and no one ever will.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> If we fall it will be from within, I personally believe we have to much government.
> 
> I served in the navy, ive seem many other countrys and wouldnt give to 2 cents for any of them. I like my right to free speach and right to bear arms


All the most important civilizations have fallen from within, anyway I dont think we would live long enough to see the USA declination.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Me either cariba but thats how i think it will happen, not like what danny says

our country will fall b/c of our lazy and greedy people


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I generally like all non-patriotic Americans. Being patriotic about the U.S is just too fucked up. The US has done too many evil things to so many people around the world that I would compare being patriotic about the United States to being patriotic about being from Nazi Occupied Germany.

I understand that things happen in every country that are not good, but the US has ventured into uncharted territory with some things.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

You gotta stand for something or you'll fall for anything.









I do respect your opinion though danny


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Atleast you respect my opinion instead of running off in tears and anger that I don't share the common opinion of every US Citizen that we are the best and everyone should think we are the best.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Me either cariba but thats how i think it will happen, not like what danny says
> 
> our country will fall b/c of our lazy and greedy people


Same happened with Rome, they felt down because of lazyness and corruption, however you guys can learn from history and evolve. You wont be able to stop inmigration (mainly from Mexico), unless you guys killed all the illegals but that doesn't work that way, you cannot kill millions now a days as Hitler wanted to do, you can accept people, assimilate them and help your neibors(in this case Mexico) to evolve and to become a better place to live a developed country and make an strong alliance that would enable you to prevail. Remenber, the Chiunese are coming.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im willing to take everyone as long as they will

1)pay Taxes like me
2)speak english

america has always been a melting pot so to speak

i like gg's theory make everyone show there id. that would solve everything and no feelings hurt


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Im willing to take everyone as long as they will
> 
> 1)pay Taxes like me
> 2)speak english
> ...


That wouldn't solve the problem, it's as if you had a brain tumor and you take an aspirin for the head ache, the fact of the matter is that people would continue crossing the border without even caring their own lives just as long as Mexico continues being a third world country, you' gotta do something and Im not talking about making laws (aspirins) the problem is much bigger than that.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I generally like all non-patriotic Americans. Being patriotic about the U.S is just too fucked up. The US has done too many evil things to so many people around the world that I would compare being patriotic about the United States to being patriotic about being from Nazi Occupied Germany.
> 
> I understand that things happen in every country that are not good, but the US has ventured into uncharted territory with some things.


There is nothing wrong with being "proud" and "patriotic" for your country.

The USA has a LOT of problems and our government does a TON of things I don't agree with. I also don't agree with the mentality and "ideals" of many of my fellow countrymen. I don't support racist, supremacist, fundamentalist points of view. I am a live and let live type.

The average American has no idea what shitty things happen behind the scenes, but luckily more and more are waking up. Unfortunately there is next to nothing the individual can do about it.

Don't be prejudiced (To pre judge) and lump all Americans together based on how a few behave.

Doing so makes you EXACTLY the SAME as the people you are hating on.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I respect what you have to say bake


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

DUMB..


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.


So basically you're saying "Americans like to generalize". Think about that for a moment...


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


LOL... Funny..
I just dont know what to say to that.. 
Besides my name is Miguel

---

Anyways. I say we feed people that are dieing of starvation.
Instead of arguring about this.

Too much wrong is going on in this world to Just REP where you come from.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Funny how when someone says "I'm not racist, but" the next thing they say is about the most racist shite you have ever heard...

AND if you have been watching "America, The Story of Us" on history channel (or really studied early American History) you would know that there were MANY black people who were free that served in the revolutionary war, and work as free men and women before hand. Tho they might not have been the founding fathers, they worked along side them and the cause for freedom and liberty.

EVERYONE has the right to be an American citizen no matter where they came from, however you have to earn that right thru proper process. Illegal immigrants do cause great strain on the system, and the problem does need to be dealt with. Unfortunately it is not an easy problem to solve without pissing some people off.

That said the longer it goes on the bigger the problem is going to get something bold has to be done.

The borders need to be SEALED first and foremost to stop the flow of new illegals from coming across. Then there does need to be some sort of system for either naturalization or deportation. Start by simply deporting those who have criminal records. If you come here and commit crimes then you blew it and should be sent back IMO and I'm sure many would agree.

Those who are not criminals should be gainfully employed at a prevailing wage. NOT on any kind of welfare and be financially solvent. If they are being abused by an employer the employer should be punished for exploitation or make good on honest pay for honest work...

The whole thing is so complicated, and I don't have all the answers, but we need to at least start addressing the problem because ignoring it is not going to help anyone...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.
[/quote]

you talk so big and bad in reality you're a wussy little kid that's too scared to merge on the expressway. The majority of people I know don't conform to your retarded opinion of what an American acts like. I live in the south too, where it's worse. Don't attack an entire country b/c one jackbag on a forum spouts his mouth off. I don't think all Canadians are douchebags because you are.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

skylute3 said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


Yeah, morover God is white too.....


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> absolutely within reason. many people immigrant within the laws and contribute to society. why should others get a free ride?


because to immigrate here legally can take anywhere b/t 6 months to 15 years and our gov wants you to have a job here before the process really gets going


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

bahahahahahahahhaaaaa.....beat me up...ur a funny guy. anyways, im for every1 just not the lames who bitch about racism and or america when they live here....and as i said already, the nameing was a joke to be funny....but i literally fell over laughing at some of ur guys posts. thanks for cheering me up, i had a bad morning haha...and again, not racist. i have all colors of friends....i have college grad friends...gangbanger friends....gangster friends (not the yoyo rapper gangster), scholar friends, business friends....pretty much everything from ceo of the chicago board of trade, to the kid that will shoot ur crib up. so again, im no racist, but real as hell...im not the only one who feels this way, im sure alot do but keep it to themselves since it does seem to be ignorant...me, i dont give a $%$#. and i hate cpu tough guys. u a lame, keep it fishy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You sound kinda gangsta.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> because to immigrate here legally can take anywhere b/t 6 months to 15 years and our gov wants you to have a job here before the process really gets going


Exactly get a real job paying taxes, speak a little english, and we will let you in.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Btw boobah I'm just going to not respond to your post. Your lucky I read It (since you quoted me) normally myself and a few others that I know of just skip over your posts.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> I would like to say, I am not a racist....but I consider myself a "realist"
> I make assumptions all the time as to why or what someone did, and has a lot to do with their race, demeaner, attitude, and how they carry themselves....but all I kno is, the founding fathers of this country had names like,
> GEORGE, THOMAS, JOHN, BENJAMIN, ALEXANDER....
> Not JOSE, JUAN, MIGUEL, CESAR, JORGE
> ...


This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.
[/quote]

you talk so big and bad in reality you're a wussy little kid that's too scared to merge on the expressway. The majority of people I know don't conform to your retarded opinion of what an American acts like. I live in the south too, where it's worse. Don't attack an entire country b/c one jackbag on a forum spouts his mouth off. I don't think all Canadians are douchebags because you are.
[/quote]

bahahahaha Jackbag.
+1


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

skylute3 said:


> bahahahahahahahhaaaaa.....beat me up...ur a funny guy. anyways, im for every1 just not the lames who bitch about racism and or america when they live here....and as i said already, the nameing was a joke to be funny....but i literally fell over laughing at some of ur guys posts. thanks for cheering me up, i had a bad morning haha..*.and again, not racist. i have all colors of friends...*.i have college grad friends...gangbanger friends....gangster friends (not the yoyo rapper gangster), scholar friends, business friends....pretty much everything from ceo of the chicago board of trade, to the kid that will shoot ur crib up. so again, im no racist, but real as hell...im not the only one who feels this way, im sure alot do but keep it to themselves since it does seem to be ignorant...me, i dont give a $%$#. and i hate cpu tough guys. u a lame, keep it fishy


Really???, I thought you might like to join...










but now I feel dissaponted....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Skylute should change his name to sky-geezy cause that's how gangsta he is.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Its IKA now









Imperial Klans of America


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Btw boobah I'm just going to not respond to your post. Your lucky I read It (since you quoted me) normally myself and a few others that I know of just skip over your posts.


normally I don't feel like feeding the troll but I felt like I hadn't told you how worthless you are lately so it was time. What few others do you know? You have a negative 700 rep nobody likes you


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

lol haha


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Boobah said:


> Btw boobah I'm just going to not respond to your post. Your lucky I read It (since you quoted me) normally myself and a few others that I know of just skip over your posts.


normally I don't feel like feeding the troll but I felt like I hadn't told you how worthless you are lately so it was time. What few others do you know? You have a negative 700 rep *nobody likes you*
[/quote]

Nobody but me.... I like him...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah but you dont count you spelled cariba with a e at the end


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> yeah but you dont count you spelled cariba with a e at the end


Both are correct...caribe and cariba means the same...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you want to believe that ok









Its all making sense why your a danny fan


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> If you want to believe that ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Danny, Nbkk and the rest of the wackos over here are my heroes....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

you might as well go







on them now your as close as you can get


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> you might as well go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R you jelous???.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Just a little









I think we are a touch
















Also Just FYI i didnt give your negative rep on the Caribe & Cariba thing i dont do the rep thing in any lounge forums except AQHU

I feel bad though since you misspelled your name so +1


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Just a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm not misspelling anything, Caribe is the correct word, in fact Caribe means cannibal, and in spanish caribe means a male cannibal and cariba with an a would be a female cannibal...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> I hope you guys crumble for every mutated baby in Hiroshima.


Interesting....considering we were attacked by Japan for no reason. Moral of the story....dont pick a fight with someone that can kick your ass.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> Danny no one has ever brought a fight to our soil and no one ever will.


Just wanted to add that Britain took the war to American soil but failed, for many reasons including lots of help from the french.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Britain didnt take the war to American soil. they were already there


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Danny no one has ever brought a fight to our soil and no one ever will.


911?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.


Tell you what Danny, here's what I'm going to do:
I'm going to pay some drug smugglers several thousand dollars to take me along for the ride next time they take a load of Heroin into Canada.
Once I'm in Canada I'm going to look up the nearest organized crime syndicate and get some fake ID's made up. These ID's will be based off of your personal information. For all intents and purposes I'll be you.
Once I'm set with a clean set of papers I'm going to look for someone unscrupulous who will pay me under the table. There's a recession going on and alot of Canadians are looking for work, any kind of work just to make ends meet, but f*ck them, I work for way cheaper because I won't be paying any taxes.
I think I'm going to live somewhere in Quebec, but I'll be damned if I'm going to learn French. I'm going to demand that everyone and everything around me be translated into English at the expense of whoever I'm talking to at the time. 
My house is going to be nice when I move into it, but I won't bother taking care of it because it's rented (or maybe even bought, depending on weather YOUR credit is good) under a fake name, so when it starts to fall apart and become an eyesore in the community I can just take off and leave someone else holding the bag.
I won't have anything to do with your weird Canadian holidays, but I will run around waving an American flag and demand my employer give me the day off every July 4th.
By the way, It's not just going to be me, I'm coming with 10,000,000 of my closest friends.
I know you guys are going to eventually get really irritated with us and the people who give us jobs are going to be pressed into not hiring me anymore, but it's ok, I have a backup plan. I'm going to use the ID numbers I stole from you to apply for government benifits. Between unemployment and welfare I'll make more then enough money from your tax dollars that I won't have to work. 
Sound like a good plan my man? You're ok with this right? Cause if you're not, you're just a racist asshole that hates Americans.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Dan is spot on agree 100%

NickG i like you your a smart guy, but that went right over your head bud. Not attacked but fought us on our own soil.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> > because to immigrate here legally can take anywhere b/t 6 months to 15 years and our gov wants you to have a job here before the process really gets going
> 
> 
> Exactly get a real job paying taxes, speak a little english, and we will let you in.


im all for them paying taxes and speaking a bit of english but to immigrate legally they have to get the job BEFORE they get here, have the employers apply for the work visa, and then wait a year or two before thier worker comes or pay to have it expidited..... they can also try to get a work visa w/o a job already but that can take up to 15 years


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> Danny no one has ever brought a fight to our soil and no one ever will.


911?
[/quote]

also japan in WWII in the aluetian islands technically


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

You're forgetting Pancho's Villa Raid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancho_Villa_Expedition


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Attu is the westernmost island of the Aleutians, a chain of some 70 islands stretching 1,700 miles from the southwest coast of Alaska and reaching out to within 650 miles of the Kurile Islands. Since purchasing the Aleutians from Russia in 1867, the United States had done little to develop the area, and most of the islands had not even been fully mapped. As a result of the Washington Naval Treaty of 1922, the United States pledged not to construct any naval fortifications on the islands, a promise that it quickly revoked after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor


It was our soil ill give you that but ya'll are grasping for straws here, They took some tiny undeveloped islands, No one has or ever will bring the fight on our own soil "48 states"



> Villa kept his men south of the border to avoid a direct confrontation with the U.S. Army forces, that were being deployed to protect the border


They attacked and then ran, they didnt fight ?







Kinda terrorist like











> Villa began attacking American property and citizens in northern Mexico


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> absolutely within reason. many people immigrant within the laws and contribute to society. why should others get a free ride?


I fully agree as well as I think if you want to be a us citizen you should speak english as well as your native language. If you go anywhere else one has to either speak their language or be a foreigner. Well hopefully that made sense lol.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I actually believe that immigrants shouldn't be forced to speak english-its a free country. HOWEVER, don't expect us to cater to their needs. We shouldn't have to translate everything on signs/menus, have interpreters, or at anything else. All that means is they won't be able to get a job. They're just screwing themselves if they dont speak english.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ba20... if u mean like Red Dawn style, I agree.



diddye said:


> I actually believe that immigrants shouldn't be forced to speak english-its a free country. HOWEVER, don't expect us to cater to their needs. We shouldn't have to translate everything on signs/menus, have interpreters, or at anything else. All that means is they won't be able to get a job. They're just screwing themselves if they dont speak english.


I agree. 
I am an engineer, and in my field (plumbing systems design) for some reason, there is a ton of russian women. most (2/3rds) of them came to america and got tutors and learned english because they knew it would only help them. However there are some that never really bothered to learn english past an "i can buy train ticket" capacity an it fuckin sucks to work with them. They live in pockets that are only russians, their families only speak russians, their doctors, neighbors, everything, totally russian... but they come to work and have to speak english and have no clue. the Management wont get rid of them because there arent many people who know what they know, but for someone like me who has to work with them, most of the time I just end up doing sh*t for them because if we are on a deadline, it could take me half an hour to explain something that takes me 15 minutes to do. 
/ends rant.
i guess what I am getting at is that it doesnt just screw them not knowing english .... i dont know how to combat this, other than telling my boss about it, so I will just continue on doing that.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> I actually believe that immigrants shouldn't be forced to speak english-its a free country. HOWEVER, don't expect us to cater to their needs. We shouldn't have to translate everything on signs/menus, have interpreters, or at anything else. All that means is they won't be able to get a job. *They're just screwing themselves if they dont speak english.*


Coundn't agree more. Once I met this guy, one of my employees who once worked illegally in the US for several years and I was surprised about his deficient command of english but what surprises me the most is that I've known about lots of Mexicans who have been illegally living in US for years without knowing how to speak english!!!!







I'm amazed about how those guys could live/work in your country without even knowing the langage.

Somehow that tells alot about your tolerance towards foreigners.

If someone came to Mexico and such man/woman tried to find a job and live here without knowning spanish, he/she would be fcked for sure.

I've never lived in US nor interested to either, I learned English here at Mexico City with the sole intention to improve my education and has helped me a lot when traveling throughout your country and England as if has positively worked for me in other many aspects of my life, however I couldn't dare to try to live in another country wiithout knowing the language, just wouldn't dare for I know I'd be fking isolated for the god's sake....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.


Tell you what Danny, here's what I'm going to do:
I'm going to pay some drug smugglers several thousand dollars to take me along for the ride next time they take a load of Heroin into Canada.
Once I'm in Canada I'm going to look up the nearest organized crime syndicate and get some fake ID's made up. These ID's will be based off of your personal information. For all intents and purposes I'll be you.
Once I'm set with a clean set of papers I'm going to look for someone unscrupulous who will pay me under the table. There's a recession going on and alot of Canadians are looking for work, any kind of work just to make ends meet, but f*ck them, I work for way cheaper because I won't be paying any taxes.
I think I'm going to live somewhere in Quebec, but I'll be damned if I'm going to learn French. I'm going to demand that everyone and everything around me be translated into English at the expense of whoever I'm talking to at the time. 
My house is going to be nice when I move into it, but I won't bother taking care of it because it's rented (or maybe even bought, depending on weather YOUR credit is good) under a fake name, so when it starts to fall apart and become an eyesore in the community I can just take off and leave someone else holding the bag.
I won't have anything to do with your weird Canadian holidays, but I will run around waving an American flag and demand my employer give me the day off every July 4th.
By the way, It's not just going to be me, I'm coming with 10,000,000 of my closest friends.
I know you guys are going to eventually get really irritated with us and the people who give us jobs are going to be pressed into not hiring me anymore, but it's ok, I have a backup plan. I'm going to use the ID numbers I stole from you to apply for government benifits. Between unemployment and welfare I'll make more then enough money from your tax dollars that I won't have to work. 
Sound like a good plan my man? You're ok with this right? Cause if you're not, you're just a racist asshole that hates Americans.
[/quote]











> This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire


The words of a "compassionate" liberal. Please, pass on my reguards to Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> I actually believe that immigrants shouldn't be forced to speak english-its a free country. HOWEVER, don't expect us to cater to their needs. We shouldn't have to translate everything on signs/menus, have interpreters, or at anything else. All that means is they won't be able to get a job. *They're just screwing themselves if they dont speak english.*


Coundn't agree more. Once I met this guy, one of my employees who once worked illegally in the US for several years and I was surprised about his deficient command of english but what surprises me the most is that I've known about lots of Mexicans who have been illegally living in US for years without knowing how to speak english!!!!







I'm amazed about how those guys could live/work in your country without even knowing the langage.

Somehow that tells alot about your tolerance towards foreigners.

If someone came to Mexico and such man/woman tried to find a job and live here without knowning spanish, he/she would be fcked for sure.

I've never lived in US nor interested to either, I learned English here at Mexico City with the sole intention to improve my education and has helped me a lot when traveling throughout your country and England as if has positively worked for me in other many aspects of my life, however I couldn't dare to try to live in another country wiithout knowing the language, just wouldn't dare for I know I'd be fking isolated for the god's sake....








[/quote]

Foreigners tend to stick with the same ethnicity and form local communities. Therefore, they're able to function well enough to get by without learning the language. Plus, America tends to bend over backwards to cater to their needs.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this country is too politicaly correct these days....someone is always crying about what someone elses veiws and stance is on things.
people need to grow a set and quit bitching about how oppressed they are and live their lives and quit being so damn sensitive like a f*cking woman.
and it is NOT hard to become a citizen of the USA for one,for two,it dosent matter...the laws are the laws.if you want in,do it the legal way...it dosent matter what YOU think,the law has been set,just because you dont agree with it and wanna cry racism dosent make it right for you to enter the country legally

if this country is so damn racist and bad,why come over here?make your own country great.if you wanna come,do it!

quit bitching


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

1. I don't see anything in this weak law that would profile mexicans.
2. All I see this does, it allow the state to enforce the law that the federal government refuses to do.
3. What would be wrong with profiling criminals anyway?

I have already talked to my state representative about passing us a similar law.

I have no problem with mexican people. My aunt is a LEGAL mexican immagrant. She worked very hard to come here legally. Her opinion on the illegals? She believes they should be killed on site when crossing the border. If caught in the country? She believes they should be branded on the forehead, and dumped back over the border and if caught again, killed immediately.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> I actually believe that immigrants shouldn't be forced to speak english-its a free country. HOWEVER, don't expect us to cater to their needs. We shouldn't have to translate everything on signs/menus, have interpreters, or at anything else. All that means is they won't be able to get a job. *They're just screwing themselves if they dont speak english.*


city and form local communities. Therefore, they're able
Coundn't agree more. Once I met this guy, one of my employees who once worked illegally in the US for several years and I was surprised about his deficient command of english but what surprises me the most is that I've known about lots of Mexicans who have been illegally living in US for years without knowing how to speak english!!!!







I'm amazed about how those guys could live/work in your country without even knowing the langage.

Somehow that tells alot about your tolerance towards foreigners.

If someone came to Mexico and such man/woman tried to find a job and live here without knowning spanish, he/she would be fcked for sure.

I've never lived in US nor interested to either, I learned English here at Mexico City with the sole intention to improve my education and has helped me a lot when traveling throughout your country and England as if has positively worked for me in other many aspects of my life, however I couldn't dare to try to live in another country wiithout knowing the language, just wouldn't dare for I know I'd be fking isolated for the god's sake....








[/quote]

*Foreigners tend to stick with the same ethni to function well enough to get by without learning the language. Plus, America tends to bend over backwards to cater to their needs.*
[/quote]

So America is got to be blamed for the illegal immigration issue too, you guys cater the illegals needs, give them jobs, give them room and allow them to live among you guys without following your costumes and speaking your language







I wonder how they can work without the possibility to communicate??? how you guys make them to follow orders and working instructions if they don't understand you???...









You guys are fried, that way you wouldn't be able to stop the problem ever!!!! it doesn't matter how many laws you launch, people just keep going there.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

maddyfish said:


> 1. I don't see anything in this weak law that would profile mexicans.
> 2. All I see this does, it allow the state to enforce the law that the federal government refuses to do.
> 3. What would be wrong with profiling criminals anyway?
> 
> ...


There's a little detail about this "suggestion".....Lots of children are taken by their relatives while crossing the border...does she want to kill children too or just shoot their parents, aunts, uncles in front of their eyes?....







She should fall on her knees and thank God (if she believes in any God) that she was lucky enough to immigrate legally instead of crossing like those poor devils she would like to be killed.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

The problem with this law is that it's far to easy to get around innocent until proven guilty. I go over my friends house all the time and get pulled over on a regular basis for stupid reasons; speeding, swerving, improper turns, not using a blinker etc. and every time the cop comes to my window he asks the same question "have you been drinking tonight?" Well, no, I rarely if ever have 1 beer, let alone enough to get drunk off of, but my friend does live next to a bar. I'm not getting pulled over because I'm doing 3 miles an hour over the limit, I'm getting stopped because he thinks I'm an easy DUI. My prediction is that there are going to be a lot of swerving and speeding Mexicans in Arizona in the near future. Yes they are here illegally, but no harm = no foul. I know plenty of Mexicans that will do just about anything for $100 per day while it takes 10 white guys to dig a hole because the union says they get a break if they get a hangnail.

Oh yea, and there's a piece of paper floating around Washington somewhere that states its the Federal government's job to secure the boarders, not the states...thats a different rant all together though...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The reason this law was made was b/c the federal gov't didn't enforce the law so they took it into their own hands.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

diddye said:


> The reason this law was made was b/c the federal gov't didn't enforce the law so they took it into their own hands.


Just as a State has the right to do, and should do more!!

If you read my earlier post I suggested that anyone who is arrested for committing a crime greater than a parking ticket, or minor traffic code infraction should be DEPORTED!!!

Deporting everyone you pull over, well that can get dicey, but if you are illegal and get caught doing something illegal you go back!!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

TheSpaz13 said:


> The problem with this law is that it's far to easy to get around innocent until proven guilty. I go over my friends house all the time and get pulled over on a regular basis for stupid reasons; speeding, swerving, improper turns, not using a blinker etc. and every time the cop comes to my window he asks the same question "have you been drinking tonight?" Well, no, I rarely if ever have 1 beer, let alone enough to get drunk off of, but my friend does live next to a bar. I'm not getting pulled over because I'm doing 3 miles an hour over the limit, I'm getting stopped because he thinks I'm an easy DUI.


So you're speeding, swerving, and making improper turns while running a red light and speeding without using your blinkers.....but the cops are just picking on your?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> The problem with this law is that it's far to easy to get around innocent until proven guilty. I go over my friends house all the time and get pulled over on a regular basis for stupid reasons; speeding, swerving, improper turns, not using a blinker etc. and every time the cop comes to my window he asks the same question "have you been drinking tonight?" Well, no, I rarely if ever have 1 beer, let alone enough to get drunk off of, but my friend does live next to a bar. I'm not getting pulled over because I'm doing 3 miles an hour over the limit, I'm getting stopped because he thinks I'm an easy DUI.


So you're speeding, swerving, and making improper turns while running a red light and speeding without using your blinkers.....but the cops are just picking on your?








[/quote]

if you get pulled over and you're not doing anything, be an asshole


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> The problem with this law is that it's far to easy to get around innocent until proven guilty. I go over my friends house all the time and get pulled over on a regular basis for stupid reasons; speeding, swerving, improper turns, not using a blinker etc. and every time the cop comes to my window he asks the same question "have you been drinking tonight?" Well, no, I rarely if ever have 1 beer, let alone enough to get drunk off of, but my friend does live next to a bar. I'm not getting pulled over because I'm doing 3 miles an hour over the limit, I'm getting stopped because he thinks I'm an easy DUI.


So you're speeding, swerving, and making improper turns while running a red light and speeding without using your blinkers.....but the cops are just picking on your?








[/quote]

LOL...now WHY would he think you've been drinking if you're driving erratically?


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

"what the f*ck is profiling?"

Ric Flair sez : You haven't seen stylin n profilin until you've seen the Nature Boy , baby......WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!

lulz


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> The problem with this law is that it's far to easy to get around innocent until proven guilty. I go over my friends house all the time and get pulled over on a regular basis for stupid reasons; speeding, swerving, improper turns, not using a blinker etc. and every time the cop comes to my window he asks the same question "have you been drinking tonight?" Well, no, I rarely if ever have 1 beer, let alone enough to get drunk off of, but my friend does live next to a bar. I'm not getting pulled over because I'm doing 3 miles an hour over the limit, I'm getting stopped because he thinks I'm an easy DUI. My prediction is that there are going to be a lot of swerving and speeding Mexicans in Arizona in the near future. Yes they are here illegally, but *no harm = no foul. I know plenty of Mexicans that will do just about anything for $100 per day while it takes 10 white guys to dig a hole because the union says they get a break if they get a hangnail.*
> 
> Oh yea, and there's a piece of paper floating around Washington somewhere that states its the Federal government's job to secure the boarders, not the states...thats a different rant all together though...


You are missing the point, I am pretty sure breaking the law and knowingly being here illegally does not exactly equate to no harm, no foul. If I were to steal something from you because I needed some money to pay for bills, would you be alright with that as well? I think not, breaking a law for whatever reason is still breaking the law and should be prosecuted as such.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> This is exactly the type of American I cannot tolerate and would violently beat in the street and set on fire afterwards if they brought this racist viewpoint on me. Thank god I have NEVER experienced this In Canada or else I would probably be in jail. Classic example of American Filth. Sadly in my experience I have met too many Americans who share your point of view and this has caused me to have a very bad impression of your nation in general. I remember when I was 12 and my dad and bro were in Newyork and they went to the 9/11 site to pay their respects only to have a dude call him a "terrorist" under his cough, because my dad was a brown man. America is insanely racist on the whole and I am so glad I dont live their or have to deal with the country in general.


An internet tough guy from canadia, thats a first. Lets be honest, you wouldnt beat anyone no matter what viewpoint they had. If youre country was attacked who would be the first you guys would ask for help.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a good one....so LA's boycotting Arizona right? Turns out about 1/4 of their power comes from AZ....








http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37233039/ns/local_news-los_angeles_ca?GT1=43001
Hope all those dumbass hippies have fun living in the dark.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Seems like an abuse of power for a city to boycott another place. We have a major jackass mayor in Antonio Villaraigosa(who interestingly changed his last name to sound more hispanic) who supports illegal immigration. On a side note, anybody find it funny that Obama is against Arizona's law? Did you know his illegal aunt was recently granted the ability to stay in the US? Coincidence?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> The words of a "compassionate" liberal. Please, pass on my reguards to Osama Bin Laden.


Pass on my regards to Osama Bin Laden? Sorry I don't deal with terrorists of any sort and neither does my country. Unlike your own American government who gave billions of dollars to Osama and provided him with expert training. I would have guessed Osama Bin Laden was an ally of your people? After all you guys did give him a sea of money.

Also I don't know what a "reguard" is.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

diddye said:


> Seems like an abuse of power for a city to boycott another place. We have a major jackass mayor in Antonio Villaraigosa(who interestingly changed his last name to sound more hispanic) who supports illegal immigration. On a side note, anybody find it funny that Obama is against Arizona's law? Did you know his illegal aunt was recently granted the ability to stay in the US? Coincidence?


I don't know if she was technically an illegal....she's been contesting the deportation order the entire time on medical grounds. Come on man, she's a relative of the POTUS, did you really think they'd deport her?







My only real comment on that whole situation is why is this woman living in public housing in Boston when she has a nephew worth millions living in a mansion in DC? Prett shitty of that nephew not to help her out, get her a house in a decent place to live and such, but I guess Obama isn't real big on wealth redistribution when it's his own money.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hope you guys crumble for every mutated baby in Hiroshima.


Interesting....considering we were attacked by Japan for no reason. Moral of the story....dont pick a fight with someone that can kick your ass.
[/quote]

I dont think GG should get involed in these topics. As a high ranking member of this site. Shure u have view points, But its not coool when its this fragile of a topic.

Anyways, whos to to donate 5$ to Pfury Cuz its awsome!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Seems like an abuse of power for a city to boycott another place. We have a major jackass mayor in Antonio Villaraigosa(who interestingly changed his last name to sound more hispanic) who supports illegal immigration. On a side note, anybody find it funny that Obama is against Arizona's law? Did you know his illegal aunt was recently granted the ability to stay in the US? Coincidence?


I don't know if she was technically an illegal....she's been contesting the deportation order the entire time on medical grounds. Come on man, she's a relative of the POTUS, did you really think they'd deport her?







My only real comment on that whole situation is why is this woman living in public housing in Boston when she has a nephew worth millions living in a mansion in DC? Prett shitty of that nephew not to help her out, get her a house in a decent place to live and such, but *I guess Obama isn't real big on wealth redistribution when it's his own money.*








[/quote]

Zing zing zing, was just gonna post that but you beat me to it. +1 internets for you sir!


----------

